# SE PA farmhouse...Bucks County 3.4 acres



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

3.4 acres, 1817 farmhouse, 3 stories, ranch house with full basement, 3 car garage, green house in Bucks county. Been on the market for a while, might get some interest here.

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/3611-Fountain-Cir_Fountainville_PA_18923_1119341660

Matt
BTW, it's our place, glad to answer questions, but realtor is involved. If nothing else, pretty pictures. Wife and I spent 12 years restoring it, and we do love it, but love the poconos better (and another restoration in progress).


----------

